# After effects Qualitäts einstellungen



## Akata (9. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
ich hoffe ich bin hier in dem unterforum jetzt richitg.
Also ich hab ein Problem, ich hab in Adobe after effects mir ein animierten header erstellt, der mir mal auf einer homepage auch als soclhes dienen soll.
Zuvor hab ich in Adope Photoshop alles nötige für meine Animation erstellt.

Ich weiß leider nicht welche Einstellungen ich bei komposition,Rendereinstellungen und Ausgabe modul wählen muss damit es eine sehr gute qulität wird.
Habe schon etwas rumprobiert, leider bisher ohne erfolg.

hier auf der page könnt ihr den Header mal sehen, er ist recht verpixelt. bei der vorschau allerding in after effects sieht sie top aus.

http://artis-akatash.de.tl/

Der header sieht da etwas komisch aus weil in der höhe 8pixel fehlen, das ist allerdings nur auf der page so genausowie die schrift Homepage. (damit hab ich kein porb, ich weiss ja wie ich es wegbekomme)

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bei meinem Pixel problem ^^

lg Akata


----------



## akrite (9. Januar 2009)

... es gibt ein spez. AE-Forum für solche Fragen, Aber zu Deiner Frage , wieso machst Du nicht alles in AE? Ich sehe nichts was nicht auch in AE geht

Der fraktale Hintergrund, selbst animiert geht dort recht gut
Text, auch animiert geht dort recht gut
die animierten "Pflanzen" gehen mit dem Stiftwerkzeug - oder AI
...es gibt dazu u.a. viele Tutorials, natürlich auch von Andrew Kramer


----------



## Taiwaz (13. Januar 2009)

Gude,

Du bist in die Gif-Falle getappt. Ein animiertes Gif kann nur maximal 128 Farben darstellen. Diese Grissel nennt man Dither, das war damals als Kompensierung für den erheblichen Qualitätsverlust, der begrenzten Farbdarstellung gedacht.

Wenn du den Header als FLV (Adobe Flash Film) renderst/exportierst passiert das nicht.
Du solltest aber nicht die neuste Flash-Version benutzen, sondern eine niedriger. Um sicher zu gehen, das möglichst wenige Betrachter der Webseite sich das Plugin nachzuinstallieren müssen.
Dadurch wird sich auch die Dateigröße und Ladezeit verringern. 2,3mb sind auch eindeutig zu viel für den Header.

Grüße


----------

